# Netgear Router to COnnect Mac Pro + PC + Printer to single network drop



## chatnoire76 (May 28, 2009)

Hello - I hope someone can assist me - I'm not that technical but can follow steps:

I have a Mac Pro with 10.5.7 running as my main computer at work, but I also have to run a PC, and a printer that runs best when connected via Ethernet.

I am operating on a corporate network that is closed, and has a firewall. Previously, I had been able to connect to our storage server by finding it under the "shared" servers with the finder.

I had been crawling under my desk to switch the ethernet cable between the mac and pc, but then tried getting a Netgear RangeMax Dual Band Wireless-N router. I plugged that into my single line out, and the plugged in the Mac, the PC, and the Printer using the line outs on the router.

PC works like a dream. I see my network connections, I see my internet, I get my system emails.

Mac - I have internet, but no idea how to find my servers again. I can't see anyone else on the network, but I am wide open to the internet. I was able to connect to my printer via bonjour, so I know I am seeing everything.....I jsut don't know how to get to my specific server. 

I tried Finder>Go>Connect To Server - and that auto-populates with something that appears to be a similar intro address to my server (it says afp://dps - the dps is the primary name of my server, which should then have a /2additionalname), but when I try to connect is says "The finder cannot complete the operation because some data in "server name that I typed" could not be read or written. (Error Code -36).

Can anyone provide a suggestion or guideline on what to do next? The fun, tricky part is that our IT department can't provide assistance because we're not supposed to be using routers. I did turn the wireless off, to keep it closed, and once I get this all straightened out, I know how to change the access to the router, but would this all be easier if I just took the router back and bought a $25 switch?

Thanks so much!


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 5, 2009)

Well the web sites you should look at are Connecting a Macintosh running Leopard (10.5) to SBS 2003 (look at all three pages), Sharing files between a Windows Vista Home Edition PC and a Mac running OS X Leopard 10.5 and since you are using such older technology Sharing files between a Windows XP PC and a Mac running OS 10.4.x to mix and match to your setup for sharing.

Finally the last thing to remember is to use the same EXACT Time server (in OS X Leopard/Tiger look at System Preferences->Date & Time. On XP it is in the Date Time Control panel.


----------

